# فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!



## nonogirl89 (30 يوليو 2008)

إذا يتضح لنا أن الهدف من الثلاجة هو منع البكتيريا من ممارسة نشاطها في موادنا الغذائية فنتمتع بها إلى اكبر فترة ممكنة بالاضافة الى مذاق بعض الاطعمة التي لا يمكن تناولاها الا وهي باردة مثل المشروبات.


الفكرة الاساسية:​
إن الفكرة الأساسية التي تعتمد عليها فكرة عمل الثلاجة هي ببساطة تحويل سائل إلى غاز عن طريق امتصاص حرارة من الوسط فيسبب في برودته، ولتوضيح هذه الفكرة دعنا نذكرك عزيزي القارئ عندما تضع الماء على وجهك في يوم حار تشعر بعد ذلك ببرودة نتيجة لتبخر الماء وتحوله إلى بخار عن طريق امتصاص الحرارة من الجلد فتشعر بالبرودة كما أنك اذا ما قمت بوضع بعض قطرات من الكحول على يدك وانتظر لمدة 20-30 ثانية فستشعر ببرودة في يدك عند المنطقة التي كان عليه الكحول وستكون البرودة اكثر من تلك التي سببها الماء لأن درجة حرارة التبخر الكحول أقل من الماء، والسبب في ذلك ان الكحول يمتص حرارة من يدك ليتبخر ويتحول الى غاز.
إذا نستنتج من ذلك بأن عملية التحول من الحالةالسائلة إلى الحالة الغازية تحتاج إلى حرارة وهذه الحرارة توفرت من خلال يدك وكانت النتيجة انخفاض في درجة حرارة اليد واذا استمرت عملية التحول من سائل إلى غاز استمر التبريد.
إن السائل أو المبرد refrigerant الذي يستخدم في الثلاجة يتبخر عند درجة حرارة منخفضة مما يسبب التجمد في داخل الثلاجة ولو صدف وان قمت وضع السائل المستخدم في الثلاجة على يدك ستشعر بتجمد الجلد اثناء تبخر هذا السائل.




دورة عمل الثلاجة:​
تقوم الثلاجة بالتبريد بصفة مستمرة لمحتوياتها الداخلية من خلال تكرار عملية تحويل السائل إلى غاز داخل الثلاجة فتأخذ حرارة من داخل الثلاجة وتكون النتيجة تبريد محتوياتها وتحويل الغاز إلى سائل خارج الثلاجة عن طريق ضغطه وتبديد الحرارة إلى خارج الثلاجة وتتكر العميلة باستمرار لسحب الحرارة من داخل الثلاجة حيث درجة الحرارة منخفضة نسبية إلى خارج الثلاجة حيث درجة الحرارة مرتفعة ولكي تؤدي الثلاجة هذه الوظيفة فإن لها دورة تعمل من خلال عدة مراحل هي على النحو التالي:
(1) يقوم الموتور Compressor بضغط غاز الأمونيا مما يرفع درجة حرارته وضغطه كما هو موضح في الشكل أعلاه الجزء (B) على الشكل وبالتالي فإن أنابيب التبادل الحراري الخارجية تسمح بتبديد الحرارة الناتج عن الضغط إلى الخارج.
(2) عند تلك المرحلة وخلال فقدان الحرارة للوسط الخارجي من خلال الأنابيب السوداء التي تكون خلف الثلاجة، فإن غاز الامونيا يتكثف في الجزء الباقي من أنابيب التبادل الحراري الخارجية ويتحول إلى سائل ليمر عبر صمام التمدد الموضح في الشكل بالرمز (C).
(3) يعمل صمام التمدد على الفصل بين منطقتين مختلفتين في الضغط وعند مرور سائل الأمونيا من خلال صمام التمدد فإنه ينتقل من منطقة ضغط مرتفع إلى منطقة ضغط منخفض فيتمدد ويتبخر سائل الأمونيا ويتحول إلى غاز مرة أخرى عن طريق امتصاص الحرارة من الوسط الداخلي للثلاجة وتنخفض درجة الحرارة بها.
(4) يمرر غاز الأمونيا عبر انابيب التبادل الحراري الداخلية والتي تكون على شكل التفافي لتغطي اكبر مساحة ممكنة وتعطي الفرصة لامتصاص اكبر قدر ممكن من الحرارة من داخل الثلاجة لتبقى باردة إلى أن يصل غاز الأمونيا إلى الموتور الذي يقوم بضغط الغاز مرة أخرى ويحوله إلى سائل عند النقط (B) وتتكرر العملية.






*ثلاجات غاز البروبان:*​
في الحالات التي لا تتوفر فيها مصدراً للتيار الكهربي فإنه يمكنك استخدام ثلاجة غاز البروبان التي لا تعمل بالكهرباء. هذه النوع من الثلاجات لا يوجد به اجزاء متحركة ويستخدم غاز البروبان كمصدر للطاقة الحرارية لتنتج عنه البرودة. هذه الثلاجات تستخدم الامونيا كمادة مبردة وتستخدم ايضا الماء لدورة التبريد، وتتكون أجزاء ثلاجة البروبان من خمسة أجزاء هي:

1-المولد Generator لتوليد غاز الأمونيا 
2-الفاصل Separator لفصل غاز الأمونيا عن الماء 
3-المكثف Condenser لتحويل غاز الامونيا الساخن إلى سائل
4-المبخر Evaporator لتبخير سائل الامونيا وتحويله إلى غاز وينتج عن ذلك برودة 
5-الماص Absorber يقوم بامتصاص غاز الامونيا من الماء 

وتعمل دورة ثلاجة غاز البروبان على النحو التالي:
(1) يتم احتراق لغاز البروبان فتتولد حرارة داخل المولد Generator.
(2) يوجد داخل المولد خليط مكون من محلول الماء والامونيا فترتفع درجة حرارة المحلول داخل المولد نتيجة لاحتراق البروبان وتصل درجة الحرارة إلى درجة الغليان للأمونيا.
(3) يمر المحلول إلى الفاصل Separator حيث يتم فصل الأمونيا عن الماء.
(4) تتدفق الامونيا بعد فصلها إلى الاعلى حيث المكثف Condenser المكون من الواح رقيقة من المعدن لتفقد الامونيا حرارتها بالتكثيف ويتحول الى سائل.
(5) يصل سائل الأمونيا إلى إلى المبخر Evaporator حيث يختلط مع غاز الهيدروجين ويتبخر مما ينتج عنه انخفاض في درجة الحرارة داخل الثلاجة.
(6) يتدفق في هذه المرحلة كلا من الامونيا والهيدروجين إلى الماص absorber وهنا يختلط الماء مع الامونيا والهيدروجين.
(7) تشكل الامونيا مع الماء محلول ويتحرر الهيدروجين ويعود إلى المبخر بينما يتدفق كلا من الامونيا والماء إلى المولد مرة أخرى لاتعيد الدورة نفسها.




للأمانة الموضوع منقووووووول​


----------



## سيزار (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه يا نونو ......... دا مجال مهندسين بس صدقينى زى الفل موضوع جامد ومشروح بطريقه بسيطه 

تسلم ايدك .. رائع بجد

على فكره يا نونو انا مشرف فى منتدى هندسى كبير وليا فيه اكتر من 225 كتاب علاوه على مواقع هندسيه 
حلوه جدا .. بس المنتدى هنا صعب نقلبه كله علمى لان هناك اهتمامات اخرى وشكرا يا قمر
سيزوووووووو​


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه يا نونو ......... دا مجال مهندسين بس صدقينى زى الفل موضوع جامد ومشروح بطريقه بسيطه
> 
> ...



ميرسى بجد على المرور والرد ياسيزار 
بس اذا كنت تقدر تجيب مواضيع هندسية يبقى ياريت يعنى تنورنا بيها 
وليك عليا هقرا كل موضوع فيهم واطفشك بالرد 
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سيزار (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!*

ماشى يا نونو ..... لاء باشمهندسه نونو   ..
وميرسى على الرد الرائع دا


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> إذا يتضح لنا أن الهدف من الثلاجة هو منع البكتيريا من ممارسة نشاطها في موادنا الغذائية فنتمتع بها إلى اكبر فترة ممكنة بالاضافة الى مذاق بعض الاطعمة التي لا يمكن تناولاها الا وهي باردة مثل المشروبات.
> 
> 
> الفكرة الاساسية:​
> ...


* الموضوع مفيد منقول او لا*
* انا استفدت منه لانه *
* شغلتي الاساسية ميكانيك صناعي*
* مرسي عا الموضوع *
* ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## arambarca (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!*

موضوع حلو


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!*



سيزار قال:


> ماشى يا نونو ..... لاء باشمهندسه نونو   ..
> وميرسى على الرد الرائع دا



ايوة تماااااااام كدة ماتنساش اللقب اللى هو مش بتاعى اصلا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك انت نورت الموضوع​


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!*



كليم متى قال:


> * الموضوع مفيد منقول او لا*
> * انا استفدت منه لانه *
> * شغلتي الاساسية ميكانيك صناعي*
> * مرسي عا الموضوع *
> * ربنا يباركك*​



شئ يشرفنى جدااا ان الموضوع يفيد حضرتك30:
ياريت يكون بقية الاعضاء كمان حققوا استفادة 
ولو بتعجبك المواضيع دى نجيب منها كتير
شكرا على الرد
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!*



arambarca قال:


> موضوع حلو



ميرسىىىى يارب يكون عجبك 
نورتى الموضوع30:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (5 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع رائع يا نونو
شكرااااااااااا ليكي
استمري​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!*



yerigagarin قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا نونو
> شكرااااااااااا ليكي
> استمري​*



شكرا ليك انت على الرد والتشجيع الجميل دة
أكيد بمشيئة ربنا هستمر 
وياريت حضرتك كمان تستمر بموضوعاتك
مازلت فى انتظار موضوع شرب الدم
مش هجربه ماتخافش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## قلم حر (6 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مميز , و باٍختصار : الثلاجه تعمل على مبدأ ( كارنو ) لكن بالاٍتجاه العكسي للمراحل !

شكرا يا مبدعه .
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع مميز , و باٍختصار : الثلاجه تعمل على مبدأ ( كارنو ) لكن بالاٍتجاه العكسي للمراحل !
> 
> شكرا يا مبدعه .
> ​



يااااااااااااااااااة كارنو30:
سبحان الله
هههههههههههههههههه
طبعا جنب مواضيعك احنا مابنعرفش نكتب أصلا
شكرا لتشجيعك المستمر:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2008)

​*موضوع رائع يا نونو بجد*
*وانا اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دى *
*بس بينى وبينك انا تهت فى النص*
*شكرا جدا اختى العزيزة بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فكر معايا... كيف تعمل الثلاجة!!!*



come with me قال:


> ​*موضوع رائع يا نونو بجد*
> *وانا اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دى *
> *بس بينى وبينك انا تهت فى النص*
> *شكرا جدا اختى العزيزة بجد*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس تهت ياجوجو:t9:
طب اقراه تانى واللى مش تفهمه او مش تركز فيه اقراه كمان مرة واسأل عن اللى مش فاهمه
وكلنا نساعد بعض ونفهم أحسن
شكرا ليك انت ياجوجو أخ غالى فى المنتدى:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------

